# anyone work for mac in the central jersey area & questions about mac in nordstorms



## makeupbylindsey (Mar 28, 2011)

i want to work for MAC it is my life long dream to work for this company . I am starting a makeup academy in may for 12 weeks hopeing to gain more skills as an artist . however iwould love to work for mac any mac muas who have gotten hired out of nordstorms i know they do an online hiring so i was wondering what was the process like for u and any tips or tricks on how to get hired !

  	thanks


----------



## paparazziboy (Mar 29, 2011)

if u work for MAC in nordstroms your for nodsrtoms not MAC as your check does not come from estee lauder. so when u apply show interest in the MAC counter. u will also be selling other line besides MAC they all it 5 star selling. so ur really working for nordstroms in the reality not MAC


----------

